# Kahr pm9 Range Report (pic)



## Zertek (Dec 14, 2009)

Just got back from the Range with my Kahr pm9 here is a Pic from 7yds, I have 1100rds through it no hiccups, really like this thing.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Love that gun


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## leifglock (Feb 19, 2010)

How many hollow-points do you have through it? All fired fine? If so, what defense ammo do you use?


----------

